# how to statically compile a port



## gnomishinvader (Mar 30, 2011)

I would like to *statically* compile a port so that I have a single executable file to move around when I do a restore from an aff image off a usb drive. I'd like to know how to compile *aimage* so that all its depends are linked into a single executable that I can run and mount with the livecd. A command line example would be great. Thanks.


----------

